# packages question



## timzwz (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a new user of FreeBSD. I've got one question: does the FreeBSD packages system have a  parameter for querying the packages list on a remote server? I mean something like this on Linux: `yum search xxxxx(package name)`.  Or did I miss some parameter of the package system in FreeBSD?

If I did not miss it, how can I query the server for either ([size=-1][this part was particularly difficult to translate -- Mod.][/size] how many packages it has or how many packages will actually be installed including dependencies?


----------



## kpa (Aug 21, 2013)

It's not possible with the old style packages. With the new PKGNG system that is going to replace the packaging system soon it's possible to query a remote repository like this:

`pkg rquery "%n-%v"`

Or just search:

`pkg search perl`


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2013)

Just have a look on Freshports.


----------



## lme@ (Aug 21, 2013)

If you have the ports tree installed use `make -C /usr/ports quicksearch name=foobar` or substitute name for key to search the short description of a port.


----------



## kpa (Aug 21, 2013)

I believe the question was about querying packages that are available from a remote package repository and not about all available ports.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2013)

You might be correct @kpa, the post was a little difficult to decipher. And you are also correct about the traditional packages vs. PKGNG. It's not possible with the traditional tools but it is possible with PKGNG.


----------

